# Hiring Question



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I have a huge problem coming up. Maybe you can help, I'm interviewing for a few positions in 3 agencies (at this point in time), and I don't know what to do if they ask me about CSP or if CSP asks about the other positions. My biggest problem is that my BI's (for CSP) husband is a LT. at one of the departments. How would you answer that? (reminder, in my mind I am going to take what is offered first, but if CSP offers after I will leave for CSP no questions asked....)...I just don't know how to answer that in an interview.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Kate honesty is the best policy but I don't think that another department is going to hire you knowing you will leave them for a shot at CSP.

What I would be thinking about is CSP a 100%
sure thing in your future when you answer thier
questions.

Is your BI interview coming up befor the other interviews ? That may also help you in making
your decision how to answer thier questions.
Especialy if husband and wife compare notes.

Just my thoughts.
Harry


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

The muni. is the day before. 

I almost disagree with you, honesty is best yes, but I do want to get hired by a muni. - what if CSP doesn't work out? I don't want to ruin my chances somewhere else.... :roll: 

Thanks for the response though.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I understand what you are saying.
Mabey the best thing would be to say that you have many irons in the fire right now for law enforcement jobs and unless asked directly about
where leave it at that.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

kwflatbed";p="69185 said:


> I understand what you are saying.
> Mabey the best thing would be to say that you have many irons in the fire right now for law enforcement jobs and unless asked directly about
> where leave it at that.


Good call. I figured I'll approach it if asked like so "I plan on giving my 110% to all agencies I have applied to....etc"

Thanks for the help...I enjoy your words of wisdom!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Excelent reply !!!!


----------

